# Best SA prescription drug



## whentheleveebreaks (Oct 26, 2009)

I'm sure there have been previous threads like this but couldn't find any... 
I just joined the site and was wondering if anyone has had notable success with their SA with medication? I have extreme SA and I'm currently taking some bull**** anti-anxiety medication that hasn't worked a bit. I'm sick of wanting to go out but instead staying in my house all of the time, not answering my phone to friends who are growing more and more distant... I'm 19 for **** sake, I should be out there living and having fun. But instead, I smoke a lot of weed (which I'm trying to quit) and have done a great job at isolating myself. I'm sick of getting prescribed endless drugs that don't do anything. I feel so stuck with where I'm at right now and feel as if these thoughts are so controlling and so strong that I will never be able to rid them and be able to enjoy social situations and be able to sustain friendships without shutting everyone out. So tell me, what's worked for you...


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Well I think the general consensus seems to be that MAOI's and Klonopin work well. Particular members have also had success with SSRI/SNRI's or stimulants.


----------



## whentheleveebreaks (Oct 26, 2009)

Right on, thanks. I'm taking Setraline right now. Who knows why my doctor prescribed that when there are plenty other well known drugs. I'll bring up switching to one of the medications you mentioned.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Paxil. 
It's going to vary between people, though.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Sertraline is FDA approved for social phobia which I'm guessing was your doctors rationale for putting you on it. You may need be on it for 4-6 weeks at a reasonable dose before you can determine whether it's working for you or not. Good luck.


----------



## BeautifulGunStucknHolster (Oct 29, 2009)

This is the most biologically idiosyncratic thing ever.

I tried lexapro gave me high-blood pressure (no thx). Clonazapam or kolonopin (benzos) are legit because of the instant relief. Its nearly impossible for someone to get panic attack after it kicking in unless you have a tolerance-making them potentially habit forming. 

Benzo opiod anything inhibitory on your brain (depressives) will have similar affect on concentration and anxiety (making them anxiolytic). SSRI or MAO inhibitors are based more on the individual.

In sum, something that works for me can kill someone else; dramatic but in reality nothing is definitive only exists as a tendency or probability.


----------



## Ehsan (Mar 21, 2009)

honestly saying, there isn't any miracle drug for sAD. SAD improvement is gradual and takes time. luckily you are 19 while i was 24 when i first heard about SAD meds.



rocknroll714 said:


> Best pharmaceuticals for me for SA in order of greatest to least (by category, not members):
> 
> Psychostimulants (Adderall, Dexedrine, Desoxyn, Vyvanse, Ritalin, etc)
> Xyrem (also known as gamma-hydroxybutyrate (GHB))
> ...


good,
i add some other drug to above list.

*Antidepressants:*
SSRIs:Lexapro-Paxil-Zoloft-Celexa-Luvox-Prozac
SNRIs:Effexor
TCAs: Desyrel-Anfranil
MAOIs: Parnate-Nardil-Seligiline-Moclobemide
*Anxiolytics:*
Benzos:Klonopin-Ativan-Valium
Other:Buspar
*Stimulants:*
Adderall-Ritalin-Dexedrine-Provigil
*Beta Blockers:*
Inderal
*Anticonvalsaunts:*
Depakote-Neurontin-Lamitcal-Gabitril-Lyrica-Topirmate
*Antipsychotics*:
Geodon-Zyprexa-Risperidal-Amisulpride
*Opioids:*
Ultram-Vidocin
*Other:*
GHB/GBL-Oxytocin-Wellbutrin-Baclofen-Cycloserine

those in red are my favorites


----------



## Canadian4Life (Sep 27, 2010)

I am on ritalin, zoloft and klonopin. Zoloft has been a major help in making me want to be social and just helped me see that spark in life again. Klonopin helps alot but is a poor long term solution. Zoloft actually didnt help much with the physical parts of anxiety but it got rid of the mental symptoms (anticipation anxiety and negative thoughts). But after a while of having mental control from the zoloft I didnt get the physical things like I used to like shaking. I am down to .5mg of klonopin now a day from 3mg. So the zoloft helped but took a month and then some...definetly worth the wait though. Also the poster who said psychostimulants and opiates work well for social anxiety that's very risky. Opiates will help social anxiety if used short term but they have major tolerance problems and side effects and the addiction is ridiculous. Stimulants like dex,adderall and ritalin have helped me with my social anxiety for a week tops! they are quick fixes that burn out fast.


----------



## weebeastiebaby (May 15, 2009)

Canadian4Life said:


> I am on ritalin, zoloft and klonopin. Zoloft has been a major help in making me want to be social and just helped me see that spark in life again. Klonopin helps alot but is a poor long term solution. Zoloft actually didnt help much with the physical parts of anxiety but it got rid of the mental symptoms (anticipation anxiety and negative thoughts). But after a while of having mental control from the zoloft I didnt get the physical things like I used to like shaking. I am down to .5mg of klonopin now a day from 3mg. So the zoloft helped but took a month and then some...definetly worth the wait though. Also the poster who said psychostimulants and opiates work well for social anxiety that's very risky. Opiates will help social anxiety if used short term but they have major tolerance problems and side effects and the addiction is ridiculous. Stimulants like dex,adderall and ritalin have helped me with my social anxiety for a week tops! they are quick fixes that burn out fast.


I definitely agree that psychostimulants and opiods are merely quick fixes. Although I LOVE them both (especially together), adderall has a tendency to make me act sort of borderline psychotic after prolonged use or too high a dose. I love the relaxed, euphoric feeling from vicodin, but it extremely addictive and made me super constipated! Plus I don't have a script for it. SSRIs and/or klonopin are much better choices IMO. Though far from wonder pills, they will definitely help take the edge off the anxiety so that you feel more in control of social situations.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Not based on experience, as I've never tried them therapeutically, but I can't see benzos being any better than stimulants or opioids in the long term. They dumb you down, have a physical dependence similar to that of alcohol, have potentially deadly withdrawals, develop tolerance to the point that they'll poop out at any dosage a doctor would be willing to prescribe you, and I've heard they can cause depression eventually.

SSRIs don't really work, and even when they do have an effect, often people still feel bad inside and just can't help acting less depressed/more social because they're hypomanic, detached from their real feelings and are pretty much out of control (for example, waking up at 3 AM to go food shopping when you're physically and mentally tired, not hungry and the only shop that's still open at that time is quite far away on foot... yeah I don't think that's normal).

Opioids aren't good at all in the long term either, however I'd consider stimulants acceptable provided they're combined with ALA/ALCAR/Q10/green tea/magnesium and memantine (if any doctors over here would even prescribe it for something so unusual and off-label; the NHS don't even want to prescribe it for it's intended use any more because of the cost).

Keep in mind that the only thing I've tried therapeutically is an SSRI, but I've tried other things at recreational doses, and they've given enormous, if short-lived social benefit.


----------



## Banana Cream (Aug 22, 2010)

8 monthly sessions of MDMA assisted psychotherapy

Still in stages of training therapists, approved for safety and efficiency for PTSD.

Only thing I know of that actually HELPS SA.

see www.maps.org


----------



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

As if my doc would let me have MDMA. LOL


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Adderall XR


----------



## MBL (Oct 5, 2010)

YEP.

I have been on _ALL_ of the stimulants available in Canada. Adderall XR was my favorite.

The only reason I am not on it?

MONEY. :x


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

MBL said:


> YEP.
> 
> I have been on _ALL_ of the stimulants available in Canada. Adderall XR was my favorite.
> 
> ...


Its covered by ODSP now. You no longer need a section 8 to obtain it.


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

The gold standard for SA is paxil. For me, it was Effexor but I from the endless research I've done, paxil is most effective. Your libido will be destroyed from it tho.


----------



## mike8803 (Feb 21, 2010)

It depends on what you've tried already.


----------



## areq1987 (Jul 10, 2010)

Paxil rules the nation! Zombie nation


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

User5 said:


> The gold standard for SA is paxil.


In that case I'd trade Krugerrands for empty soda cans. I personally deem Paxil worse than useless. It's a drug that doesn't help me at all, yet comes with side effects.


----------



## Rbk (Aug 5, 2010)

From SSRIs - sertraline, from benzos - lorazepam. Of course, lorazepam is much better than sertraline, but addictive...

Paroxetine is really strong one, but I didn't liked that effect. Too much serotonine over dopamine, sexual functions - dead, I was too excited, unable to calm down. 
But on the other hand 1)anxiety was down and 2) humor - very good.


----------



## User5 (Jun 22, 2010)

[


----------



## ihateanxiety1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Most people on this site tend to say Nardil is the best... I'm yet to try it. Klonopin is good relief but some say it's only for short-term use.


----------



## peagreen (Nov 29, 2013)

Best to depart from reality: Xanax & mmj
Best to overcome sa: oxygen
extremely easy to revert to a bad frame of mind with either, keep on chuggin on.. choo choo


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

Noca said:


> Adderall XR


Correct.


----------



## sophster87 (Feb 19, 2014)

*advice*

Paxil worked well for me by making me outgoing and social in the beginning but the effects quickly wore off after a few months, even a few weeks. If your looking for something to temporarily help you paxil is good but it doesn't work long term unfortunately, usually if people say it does its because its in their head and they believe it helps, depends how suggestable you are. If you really have a chemical imbalance, id look for something else. Adderol helps, too, especially coupled with and anti anxiety


----------



## Bubble B (Feb 3, 2014)

long term: Zoloft or lexapro. Short-term and fast (works from day 1): any benzo. Fastest working benzo- xanax; strongest benzo and works longer- klonopin.


----------



## Bubble B (Feb 3, 2014)

sophster87 said:


> Paxil worked well for me by making me outgoing and social in the beginning but the effects quickly wore off after a few months, even a few weeks. If your looking for something to temporarily help you paxil is good but it doesn't work long term unfortunately, usually if people say it does its because its in their head and they believe it helps, depends how suggestable you are. If you really have a chemical imbalance, id look for something else. Adderol helps, too, especially coupled with and anti anxiety


If antidepressants work only for a little bit that can be a sign of Bipolar II- Just saying. Mood stabilizers might be better for you.


----------

